# 1920's 28" Iver Johnson



## Jose (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's my favorite daily rider....1920's Iver Johnson with a blacked out prewar New Departure 2 speed on p35s with schwalbe tires.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet ride!
How about dem (Schwalbe Big) Apples? I love the BA's. Currently have some Big Bens & Fat Franks on some rides.


----------



## Jose (Mar 14, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Sweet ride!
> How about dem (Schwalbe Big) Apples? I love the BA's. Currently have some Big Bens & Fat Franks on some rides.




Yup....Them BA's might be pricier but we'll worth the ride. Instead of them heavy metal wood clad wheels. My buddy gave me the idea to put BA's on the alumn.P35  for smoother ride. I have parade bars on just cause I don't want to bend another nice set of bar's. Also have a set of fat franks on another bike as well. You can't go wrong with tires that ride smooth and that have a reflector stripe.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 14, 2014)

I've run the BA's, BB's & FF's all on the Velocity P35s & on some thinner rims.  The P35's win!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 14, 2014)

100% Cool running a set on my camel back american flyer


----------



## Jose (Mar 15, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> 100% Cool running a set on my camel back american flyer




Post a pic! The P35's just a way smoother & lighter ride than Old metal/wood clad rims


----------

